# First whole bean ordered, from Rave



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi guys

Got my first whole bean bags ordered from Rave, ready for the arrival of my MC 2 grinder

I went for a 1kg bag of Jagong village, and a 1kg bag of Signature blend









The descriptions sound what I'd like flavour-wise, and having full bags will give me plenty of bean to trial and error with when the grinder comes.

Can't wait to start grinding my own dose









Bri..


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Good call on the beans you should enjoy them, all the best with your new grinder should serve you very well.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> Good call on the beans you should enjoy them, all the best with your new grinder should serve you very well.


Cheers







Hope I'll be experimenting by next weekend !!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats with the rave beans. They are generally roasted on the day and arrive quickly within a couple of days.

Remember to give them time to de-gass. Ideally 10days+ if you can wait that long


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Good choice of Roaster and bean. Jajong Village is great as an espresso, I found signature works better with milk. But either way they're some great beans to start with. They will need different grinder setting though.

Have you got some digital scales from eBay? If not it worth spending £5 on them. Have you got a metal tamper?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

You will certainly be ok for beans. The grinder,if from Happy Donkey, will come with a Kilo of their beans ( they were ok I seem to remember)


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Good choice of Roaster and bean. Jajong Village is great as an espresso, I found signature works better with milk. But either way they're some great beans to start with. They will need different grinder setting though.
> 
> Have you got some digital scales from eBay? If not it worth spending £5 on them. Have you got a metal tamper?


No scales yet... Any links for the best type. I got a 58mm steel tamper with a black wood handle - love it...feel and look ! (Is that odd !?!? haha)

Bri...


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1000g-x-0-1g-LCD-Mini-Digital-Jewelry-Pocket-Scale-GRAM-Electronic-scales-UK-/310670079224?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item48556134f8

Any good ?????? (I've no idea if they have too much capacity or not...)

Bri..


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

^^ I have these. Work well for me


----------



## photojonny (Jun 9, 2013)

I bought these ones, same seller I think, less capacity more accuracy. http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=151067184567


----------



## photojonny (Jun 9, 2013)

Just noticed they are now 26 quid, so ignore. They were £6 last week.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Woah, I was lucky enough. I just ordered that like yesterday. And today it's like 20quids more, ouch...


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

I went for 2kg x 0.1 g also from ebay the main reason AA batteries last longer and easily replaced will run off mains if needed and high enough capacity to take my chemex when I go down that

Just a few considerations

Gaz


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

@omegabri, the scale just arrived. Would you like to have it? I think I will go for the 1kg one as it can't weight my whole portafilter. I have the 300 x 0.1g scale at the moment. Just ordered my 1kg x 0.1g scale as well. So gonna let it go at the same price. It just arrived today and I have tested it. It's working properly. Just that the portafilter is too heavy to be weighted out with coffee ground. I have to remove the basket and fill it with coffee ground and weight the basket. That's a bit inconvenient for me. So do drop me a notice if you want it.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

here's the photos if you're interested.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't know, why the photos are upside down. Sorry about that.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Try finding something like the Sainsburys small pudding basins I use to dose into as they are nice and light and easy to weigh, don't forget though you need to allow for the weight of the cup and espresso when you have them under the cup you are pulling the shot into.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Iwwstriker said:


> View attachment 5075
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076
> ...


Thanks for the offer, but I've ordered a set of 200g scales yesterday from ebay (so I'll be having even more fun !! lol.) I guess plastic throw away cups is what I'll have to use to weigh the dose I guess









Bri...


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

I was going to get the 1000g as well !!! hahaha


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Hahaha, alright then =) happy brewing....


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

well don't forget with the 200g or lower you might have a tough time when pulling a shot directly into the cup for a milk based drink as 200g or lower won't allow for the weight of a cappa or flat white cup.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Good point Charlie.

I've got the 300g 0.01 scales which are pretty quick with the readings. I originally had some 1kg ones which were fine but a bit slow if you were weighting the shot as it was pouring. By the time you stopped the shot it was way over.


----------

